# H: Some Bretonians W: Vostroyans or money!



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

A hey hey! I have some bretonians for sale, all undercoated black.
I have 18 Knights of the realm and 1 Paladin on pegasus (not undercoated).
Note these guys are not brilliant condition, some are missing shields and the musician has no instrument.

I am not looking for mush, maybe a squad or 2 of vostroyans, or money!
Please post back saying what you are offering and what you want!

Alasdair


----------

